# Portugal Campsites



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking for campsite on side of barragem where we can do some carp fishing has anyone got any ideas? hoping to travel down from spain january for about 6 to 8 weeks.

Steve


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Some of the barragems such as Pago de Altar have water showers and cassette facilities.You need a licence for fishing our friend had to get one earlier in the year.when we were there.Been to a few but dent know of a campsites at any of them but then someone might come along and be able to tell you.

Val


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

There's a lovely campsite called Markadia on the Barragem de Odivelas, near Alvito in southern Portugal. There are certainly fish in the barragem, but I don't know whether they're carp.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks chalky and val 
Any more barragems & campsites welcome.
Steve


----------

